# Where is the best place to purchase the AntiMode?



## Ray in Kingwood (Jul 16, 2009)

AntiMode???

By best I mean cheapest. Its the same thing no matter where I buy it. Since it seems to be the most "stupid proof" device, obviously its for me. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm fairly certain its a fixed price everywhere. Add to that its just about the cheapest option out there I dont think you can moan at the price.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

CSS is now selling the Antimode in North America.

http://creativesound.ca/details.php?model=ANTIMODE8033


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Mike P. said:


> CSS is now selling the Antimode in North America.
> 
> http://creativesound.ca/details.php?model=ANTIMODE8033


Sorry, I thought they always had :duh:, and the price is good :T


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

In the UK it is slightly cheaper than the prices that Mike has shown depending on how strong the pound is, I have actually ordered one of these to see how and if it does anything more for my system, well at £200 it would be rude not too.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

recruit said:


> In the UK it is slightly cheaper than the prices that Mike has shown depending on how strong the pound is, I have actually ordered one of these to see how and if it does anything more for my system, well at £200 it would be rude not too.


FWIW, I found that by using a combination of room placement, the Ultras tune modes, phase adjustment, PEQ, and room comp I could get a fairly good manually flat response. Then I used Multi EQ XT to finish off and got a very pleasing result. I couldnt really get the 8033 to improve on that so it wasnt as worth while for me with the tools I already had. It did seem to just improve the timing a tiny bit, but that could have been placebo.

For someone without hours to spend tuning, or no inclination to do so it does achieve what I did in about 30 seconds, and if you dont have some of the tools I did its hard to say anything negative about it at all as the results speak for themselves IMO, especially for the cost.

I look forward to getting your views on it Recruit, and Rays too :T


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Yes, it will be interesting Dan but I must point out that my response from the 5100 is very good anyway and have never needed much tweaking tbh, but we will see if the 8033 adds anything...


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

. . . . . . . . . . or removes anything :gulp:

I think the position you have your sub in pretty much rules out phase issues. Anyone can level balance, and if you arent really suffering from room modes (as it sounds your not) then its hard to see how it will make any major improvements. If it does though, that would be fantastic :yes:

Look forward to your thoughts, do you have a delivery time yet?


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

should be this week Dan


----------



## Ray in Kingwood (Jul 16, 2009)

thanks fellers~!


----------

